# Let's Spookify our Avatars for Halloween



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 3, 2020)

You know the drill. Post your avatar images and let me use my sick Photoshop skills to spookify them for the coming harvest festival. I'll be doing it during my free time unless I get the Wu Tang Choo or something.


----------



## Μusk (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 3, 2020)

I like this idea
Might play around with it too


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Sep 3, 2020)

Mine's already pretty spooky.


----------



## A_Skellington (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm already spooky


----------



## The Fool (Sep 3, 2020)

Knock yourself out kid


----------



## Draza (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 3, 2020)

thanks


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Sep 3, 2020)

have fun


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 3, 2020)

(tbf dakkadragons are already pretty fucking scary)


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 3, 2020)

I wanna use something like this but I'm still too scared to take off my hazmat suit, the rona might still be around!


----------



## Maskull (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## MemeGrey (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 3, 2020)

It's September, retard.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 3, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> It's September, retard.



Look, we've all had a lot of alcohol, and are still drinking a lot of alcohol, so sometimes our concept of time gets a little distorted.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Sep 3, 2020)

Go wild with it, man! Also, thanks in advance.


----------



## Mountain Dew (Sep 3, 2020)

Would be legitimately grateful if you did mine. I was just going to deep fry it orange and maybe add a spider clipart.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Look, we've all had a lot of alcohol, and are still drinking a lot of alcohol, so sometimes our concept of time gets a little distorted.


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,
 im writing an ovel


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 3, 2020)

If you can somehow make her look ready for Halloween


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 3, 2020)

I have a specific image in mind that I was gonna use but I was gonna wait until it's actually October.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 3, 2020)

Go crazy! Here's a still:


----------



## Wraith (Sep 3, 2020)

What's going on here?
*squints in larping edge lord*


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

I've always done it myself, but it's also obvious that I've always done it myself.
I'll bet you can do much better:


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 3, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> It's September, retard.



I know you dole. Last year I didn't get on time to fulfill even half of the requests. I'm starting early.



Muskrat said:


> View attachment 1568214



I think it's appropiate to give Mr. SpaceX the "Event Horizon" treatment.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## mothmans (Sep 3, 2020)

or here's a still, if you can't work with gifs.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 3, 2020)

ZombiefiedFerret said:


> Mine's already pretty spooky.
> 
> View attachment 1568223



You can always turn it up a notch.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Sep 3, 2020)

Pepito said:


> You can always turn it up a notch.
> 
> View attachment 1568380


Holy shit! Thats awesome.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 3, 2020)

A_Skellington said:


> View attachment 1568228
> 
> I'm already spooky


Here's your Neon Skellington. Did some initial touches but then started to go wild with the filters. Make your pick.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2020)

Spookify this further


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 3, 2020)

Not sure what can be done with my JPEG.




The one I use is already edited, so here's the original.


----------



## Wooden Spoon (Sep 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Full size









This is a fun idea. Let's see what happens!


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 3, 2020)

Draza said:


> View attachment 1568233


Kinda low effort but it was diffiicult to choose a theme. Here's your standard Japanese urban monster with some added artsy color touch.







Monolith said:


> Spookify this further
> 
> View attachment 1568410


How? and wtf is that?


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Opiophile (Sep 3, 2020)

Spookitize me please! Thanks.


----------



## coachmuppet (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 3, 2020)

Lolcow Imperium said:


> have funView attachment 1568247



Started from scratch, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Water Drinking Fish (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## TraumaTeam2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

I feel like you have too many to do right now...


...anyways here's mine


----------



## Providence (Sep 3, 2020)

How you spook what is already spoooky


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 3, 2020)

my avatar is already spooky


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Foltest (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 3, 2020)

I mean, it's already disturbing enough to some folks, but I don't have access to Photoshop or anything of the sort right now, so lemme see what you got.


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Sep 3, 2020)

Pepito said:


> Started from scratch, hope you don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 1568481


absolute perfection.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 3, 2020)

Go ahead, try it


----------



## Ahriman (Sep 3, 2020)

jellycar said:


> View attachment 1568308
> 
> If you can somehow make her look ready for Halloween


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 3, 2020)

He's just begging to be orange


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Sep 3, 2020)

I hear spookify and I think blackface.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> It's September, retard.


Hey, if Lowe's had their Halloween candy out like three weeks ago @Pepito can start spookifiying people's avatars.

You joyless cunt.


----------



## round robin (Sep 3, 2020)

Let's do it. You're a champ.


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 3, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I've always done it myself, but it's also obvious that I've always done it myself.
> I'll bet you can do much better:
> View attachment 1568330


Not trying to hijack @Pepito's thread, I just wanted to take a stab at fucking Mario's shit up:



I̴̖̩̭͛ṫ̴̟̱̬̍'̵̦͌S̵͈̎̋́̆ ̸̩̪̬̎̈́ą̷͇͉͈̓ ̶̳̝͕̉́͋͝ͅM̸̠̦̭̎̋e̸̖̲̓̆̑,̴̠́̏̂ ̵͚̜̟̈́̓M̴̗̤̌͜ä̶̯̮͖́͗R̴̺̘̃́͌i̷͓̬̼͑͗̀ͅO̶̱̗̬͒̓̇


----------



## Fandom Trash (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you kind sir (or Ma'am).

Here's mine :


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 3, 2020)

From some Korean web-comic (or at least I think that is what it is)


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Not trying to hijack @Pepito's thread, I just wanted to take a stab at fucking Mario's shit up:
> View attachment 1569114
> View attachment 1569116
> View attachment 1569120
> I̴̖̩̭͛ṫ̴̟̱̬̍'̵̦͌S̵͈̎̋́̆ ̸̩̪̬̎̈́ą̷͇͉͈̓ ̶̳̝͕̉́͋͝ͅM̸̠̦̭̎̋e̸̖̲̓̆̑,̴̠́̏̂ ̵͚̜̟̈́̓M̴̗̤̌͜ä̶̯̮͖́͗R̴̺̘̃́͌i̷͓̬̼͑͗̀ͅO̶̱̗̬͒̓̇


Ok, not to be an ungrateful cunt, but can I have the gif start as my normal avatar, have it flash like red and black a couple times and then go to the shaky pic?


----------



## Brain Power (Sep 3, 2020)

Alright, let's see what can you do with these dorks.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## SparklyFetuses (Sep 3, 2020)

These 3 guys need spoopy costumes (bonus points if offensive). An eerie landscape could be cool as well, but it's not 100% required.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 3, 2020)

go ahead


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 3, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Not trying to hijack @Pepito's thread, I just wanted to take a stab at fucking Mario's shit up:
> View attachment 1569114
> View attachment 1569116
> View attachment 1569120
> I̴̖̩̭͛ṫ̴̟̱̬̍'̵̦͌S̵͈̎̋́̆ ̸̩̪̬̎̈́ą̷͇͉͈̓ ̶̳̝͕̉́͋͝ͅM̸̠̦̭̎̋e̸̖̲̓̆̑,̴̠́̏̂ ̵͚̜̟̈́̓M̴̗̤̌͜ä̶̯̮͖́͗R̴̺̘̃́͌i̷͓̬̼͑͗̀ͅO̶̱̗̬͒̓̇


By all means, friend. You did an incredible job.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 3, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Hey, if Lowe's had their Halloween candy out like three weeks ago @Pepito can start spookifiying people's avatars.
> 
> You joyless cunt.


Dumb idiot.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Dumb idiot.


I'm going to send you so many Hawaiian Pickle Rick pizzas you won't know what to do.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 3, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm going to send you so many Hawaiian Pickle Rick pizzas you won't know what to do.


I want candy corn.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> I want candy corn.


Fuck, now I do too.


----------



## Red Mask (Sep 3, 2020)

can’t wait to see what I would look like.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 3, 2020)

Halloween avatars are tranny twitter tier


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 3, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Halloween avatars are tranny twitter tier


Donate to my paypal too then


----------



## Honored guest (Sep 3, 2020)

Go for it, spookify the space skelly.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 3, 2020)

go ahead


----------



## Wraith (Sep 3, 2020)

I did it myself. Blood rain Wraith. Spoopy.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 4, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Fuck, now I do too.


I want it more.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 4, 2020)

I have a tradition of slapping Dracula's face over Reldnahc's, and last year I changed my tagline to "The Autistic Rites of Dracula" as a reference to The Satanic Rites of Dracula. I'm saving this for October 1st but since I spent an autistic amount of time on it I'll show it off now.

with apologies to Christopher Lee


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 4, 2020)

This is the beast I could do


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 4, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Ok, not to be an ungrateful cunt, but can I have the gif start as my normal avatar, have it flash like red and black a couple times and then go to the shaky pic?


Sure dude, no problem. Is this the sort of transformation sequence you're looking for?




Your browser is not able to display this video.



If not I can easily tweak it. It's a series of video clips so it only takes a few seconds to do shit like speed up the transformation or change the transition at the end. The hardest part is trying to squeeze it into a reasonably-sized GIF, so I'd rather spend a little extra time dialing in the exact look you want first.


----------



## Chan Fan (Sep 4, 2020)

I already have a good one picked out, changing my avatar on the first day of autumn


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 4, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> View attachment 1569793
> go ahead





Spoiler













Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 4, 2020)

Spooky scary snot rockets, send shivers down your spine?


----------



## MemeGrey (Sep 4, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> I want candy corn.





NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Fuck, now I do too.



Candy corn is gross lol


----------



## msd (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 4, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> Candy corn is gross lol


Not if you're in the mood for it.
You want gross?
Eat a NECCO wafer.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 5, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> Candy corn is gross lol


Banned.


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 6, 2020)

Since @NOT Sword Fighter Super is too FAT from gorging on candy corn to answer my question, I did some other requests instead.


Honored guest said:


> Go for it, spookify the space skelly.


Immortal space skellington is already plenty spooky, what he really needs is more festivity.







Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1572107
> Spooky scary snot rockets, send shivers down your spine?


Post nasal drip? More like _post-mortem drip_.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 6, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Sure dude, no problem. Is this the sort of transformation sequence you're looking for?
> View attachment 1571827
> If not I can easily tweak it. It's a series of video clips so it only takes a few seconds to do shit like speed up the transformation or change the transition at the end. The hardest part is trying to squeeze it into a reasonably-sized GIF, so I'd rather spend a little extra time dialing in the exact look you want first.


Fuck yeah it is!
Sorry, I'm not good on computer.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Sep 6, 2020)

Sounds swell! Here's a still.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 6, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Post nasal drip? More like _post-mortem drip_.
> View attachment 1576546
> View attachment 1576548
> View attachment 1576550
> ...


Damn, you really outdid yourself. It's glorious.


----------



## Beluga Le Vampire Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't know if I can make this anymore spooky. He is a half-human, half-vampire after all.


----------



## Honored guest (Sep 6, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Since @NOT Sword Fighter Super is too FAT from gorging on candy corn to answer my question, I did some other requests instead.
> 
> Immortal space skellington is already plenty spooky, what he really needs is more festivity.
> View attachment 1576541
> ...


Hell ya these are great thanks alot!


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 7, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Fuck yeah it is!
> Sorry, I'm not good on computer.


No problem fren, here you go. The optimization made the colors chunkier than I'd like, but it should look okay at avatar size.


----------



## JuanLee (Sep 7, 2020)

Can you improve on this?!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm already a fucking ghost, what could you possibly do to make me scary?


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 7, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> I'm already a fucking ghost, what could you possibly do to make me scary?


The notion that you can't be shot anymore.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 7, 2020)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> The notion that you can't be shot anymore.


Do it.


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 7, 2020)

Maskull said:


> View attachment 1568267







Spoiler: Alternates & Transparent


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> View attachment 1579459
> View attachment 1579460
> View attachment 1579456
> 
> ...


These are fantastic. I wish I could reciprocate with the same level of skill.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Puff (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm a bloody, murderous anime-girl from the ORIGINAL edgelord anime series. Not sure if you can improve.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 8, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> View attachment 1579459
> View attachment 1579460
> View attachment 1579456
> 
> ...



That's awesome


----------



## Disc (Sep 8, 2020)

Up until recently, I've been using the Dubious Disc from Pokemon that you can use to glitch out your Porygon2 to Porygon Z. If you want to take a crack at that, be my guest.


Failing that, the current avatar is from the Chiquita Workout Banana stickers. If that works better for you, go for it.


----------



## Womanhorse (Sep 8, 2020)

If there's a way to make this lovely mare spookier, be my guest!


----------



## Fünter (Sep 8, 2020)

thanks fren



here's a still if you'd rather not bother with the gif.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 8, 2020)

I want one!




Change the words of the cake as well.

OR:




Make her look festive as well.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 8, 2020)

This may be hard.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Sep 8, 2020)

I guess could try and make mine spookier



Or the one I was going to change to


----------



## Dilf Department (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 8, 2020)

I couldn't find any gigachad avatars for Halloween, please help so that I don't have to use this one.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 8, 2020)

AutisticLoli said:


> View attachment 1580199


Warning! horrifying.


Spoiler: horrifying


----------



## Dilf Department (Sep 8, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Warning! horrifying.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: horrifying
> ...



Okay, this is epic


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 8, 2020)

AutisticLoli said:


> Okay, this is epic


To music.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 8, 2020)

I don't know if there's a proper way to spookify drunk judgmental Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 8, 2020)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I don't know if there's a proper way to spookify drunk judgmental Oscar Wilde.


Meningitis.


----------



## dingobaby (Sep 8, 2020)

bless/curse you


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 8, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> View attachment 1580091
> Make her look festive as well.


Damn, Beau is looking fucking smoking in this pic, I hope this gets spookified since it'd look really good as your avatar.

Forgot to mention I'd also like to be spookified, but I dunno how to spookify Redneck Nic Cage.


----------



## Biek Fowler (Sep 8, 2020)

I don't know how you can make Daddy Derek holding you at knifepoint any scarier but here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Rozzy (Sep 9, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> View attachment 1581996


Cremated!



Transparent background png


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 9, 2020)

There's a spooky Halloween mouse under my hat.


----------



## Revo (Sep 9, 2020)

Link


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 9, 2020)

Ten minutes in KolourPaint.


----------



## Tahoma (Sep 9, 2020)

my avatar is pretty spooky enough as is


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 9, 2020)

Pretty good if i do say so myself


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> View attachment 1583357
> Ten minutes in KolourPaint.





Spoiler: more fur


----------



## Bad Gateway (Sep 9, 2020)

I already miss my safe suit :<


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 9, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Spoiler: more fur
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1583494


Saved.


----------



## Walter Grace (Sep 9, 2020)

Mountain Dew said:


> Would be legitimately grateful if you did mine. I was just going to deep fry it orange and maybe add a spider clipart.
> 
> View attachment 1568292





Made you one, happy spooktober.


----------



## Blackhole (Sep 9, 2020)

spooky scary my avatar.
bonus points if you make it an anatomically correct dog skelly


----------



## Cowboy Kim (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Full Size


----------



## Robert James (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't really need to spookify mine I just need help figuring out which I should use. I got two, first one is pure nightmare fuel second one is less scary but doesn't make me look like a degenerate.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Sep 10, 2020)

Imagine thinking this could be made any scarier.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 10, 2020)

Blackh0le said:


> spooky scary my avatar.
> bonus points if you make it an anatomically correct dog skelly
> View attachment 1584613


Just had an idea, feel free to ignore this.


Spoiler: sp00ky dog


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 10, 2020)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> View attachment 1584842
> Imagine thinking this could be made any scarier.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 10, 2020)

Robert James said:


> I don't really need to spookify mine I just need help figuring out which I should use. I got two, first one is pure nightmare fuel second one is less scary but doesn't make me look like a degenerate.
> View attachment 1584656View attachment 1584658


The one on the left pops.


----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Sep 10, 2020)

Do your worst


----------



## Bibendum (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't know how much could be done to spookify my namesake, the Michelin Man, but I'd love to see what you can come up with.


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Sep 10, 2020)

Have some fun with my doggo! 
(You can make it a stillframe if you want.)


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 10, 2020)

Bibendum said:


> I don't know how much could be done to spookify my namesake, the Michelin Man, but I'd love to see what you can come up with.
> 
> View attachment 1585868


You can use this but it MUST be censored.


Spoiler: Warning! NSFL


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 10, 2020)

Have my fox-furry avatar



cosplaying as this character



just paste her hat and hair on to mine. It doesn’t matter.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Sep 10, 2020)

What damage can you inflict on this?


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 10, 2020)

Not sure you can make my avatar more Halloweenie


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Sep 10, 2020)

If anything maybe you can color it.


Spoiler: Fullsize


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 10, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> If anything maybe you can color it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fullsize
> ...





Square image



Transparency



You can add the transparency to your own chosen background.


Spoiler: With backgrounds examples


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

I have taken matters into my own hand actuators.


----------



## Walter Grace (Sep 10, 2020)

If anyone can spookify this little nigga in some over the top way, I’d very much so appreciate it.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 11, 2020)

Go nuts.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 11, 2020)

Qajinima022 said:


> View attachment 1587270Go nuts.


----------



## Enoby Way (Sep 11, 2020)

Y'all can try your best on mine but idk how you'd top it.

Yes, that is a challenge.

Here's the original 1000×1000 image of my avatar that I stole from (where else) DeviantArt:









						Ebony Darkness Dementia Raven Way - Ponified by RockfordRedsocks on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 11, 2020)

I learned how to do a little bit of editing and animation for this. It actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
Edit: I slowed it down a bit,


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 11, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> I like this idea
> Might play around with it too
> View attachment 1568219


Crow T. Robot is old hat. Crow T. Human is where it's at. 





Spoiler: Moar filters











jellycar said:


> View attachment 1568308
> 
> If you can somehow make her look ready for Halloween


Yo dawg, I heard you like black widows so I put your Black Widow on a black widow so you can black while you widow.





Spoiler: Moar filters











Disc said:


> Up until recently, I've been using the Dubious Disc from Pokemon that you can use to glitch out your Porygon2 to Porygon Z. If you want to take a crack at that, be my guest.
> View attachment 1579575
> 
> Failing that, the current avatar is from the Chiquita Workout Banana stickers. If that works better for you, go for it.
> ...


True Chads use the Demonic Disc to summon Porygon S(atan).




Spoiler: Moar filters














Spoiler: Stills/Components













Pineapple Fox said:


> View attachment 1580189


The simple cartoon ones are ironically the hardest for me since I can't just steal images and filter them until they look good, but I gave it a shot. Let me know if you'd like different accessories or a different background, those should be pretty easy now that I've got everything cut out 





Spoiler: Extra Bloody


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 11, 2020)

Twitter Hate Mob said:


> View attachment 1586003
> 
> What damage can you inflict on this?


I'm sorry your life had to end this way.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Sep 11, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> The simple cartoon ones are ironically the hardest for me since I can't just steal images and filter them until they look good, but I gave it a shot. Let me know if you'd like different accessories or a different background, those should be pretty easy now that I've got everything cut out
> View attachment 1588050
> View attachment 1588051
> View attachment 1588052
> ...



I can't even describe how much I love these, thank you so much, you are amazing


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 11, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Crow T. Robot is old hat. Crow T. Human is where it's at.
> View attachment 1588072
> View attachment 1588073
> View attachment 1588077
> ...


you are so incredibly talented omg
i'll desensitize myself to the Crow one so i can use it, thank you for your hard work!!


----------



## MoffAlbert (Sep 11, 2020)

Show me what you've got


----------



## bubble tea (Sep 11, 2020)

Is this able to be spookified?


----------



## Mandaark (Sep 11, 2020)

Could be spoopier


----------



## Margo Martindale (Sep 11, 2020)

I think I found my halloween avatar


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 11, 2020)

bubble tea said:


> Is this able to be spookified?
> 
> View attachment 1589031


----------



## bubble tea (Sep 11, 2020)

Dreamer said:


> View attachment 1589378


holy mother of god ily.


----------



## Spamton (Sep 12, 2020)

I mean mine's already pretty spooky.
but it'd be more interesting if it was the weird possessed version from faith ch3's demo


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 12, 2020)

salmonjerky said:


> I mean mine's already pretty spooky.
> but it'd be more interesting if it was the weird possessed version from faith ch3's demo
> 
> View attachment 1590517


Throw a cutaway frame of an alter boy in there right before he smiles and it'll be properly spookified.


----------



## Spamton (Sep 12, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Throw a cutaway frame of an alter boy in there right before he smiles and it'll be properly spookified.






something akin to this ?


----------



## Disc (Sep 12, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> True Chads use the Demonic Disc to summon Porygon S(atan).
> View attachment 1588067


Thank you Spedestrian, very cool!


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Sep 12, 2020)

Don't lie, you want to fuck her.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 12, 2020)

Twitter Hate Mob said:


> What damage can you inflict on this?






I only combined Monster and Cie characters to make this.
And tried to keep it a bit cute


----------



## Sundae (Sep 12, 2020)

I was planning on reusing my Halloween avatar from last year:




But if anyone can spookify this gif:




I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 12, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Have my fox-furry avatar
> View attachment 1585959
> cosplaying as this character
> View attachment 1585961
> just paste her hat and hair on to mine. It doesn’t matter.





Full image


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 18, 2020)

You don't have too spookify mine just thought bid share how i just took the silver shamrock pumpkin and changed the location to Santa mira and boom spooky Halloween  avatar.


I was using that one image of Micheal myers reflected in a bunch of mirrors and the location was Haddonfield before but I think this is more fitting.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 18, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 18, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Done.


Would you like me to grate the other side also?


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 18, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Would you like me to grate the other side also?
> View attachment 1604640


I’m not using that.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 18, 2020)

Sundae said:


> I was planning on reusing my Halloween avatar from last year:
> View attachment 1590862
> 
> But if anyone can spookify this gif:
> ...


You would not appreciate it trust me, prepare to be horrified,


Spoiler: Mega NSFL


----------



## Krystal (Sep 18, 2020)

Might regret but let's see what you can do. I am prepared to be spookified. Or turned into an edgy Tumblr/Deviantart oc, whichever comes first.


----------



## Safety Moth (Sep 18, 2020)

Mine already comes from Terminal 00 so I'm not really sure what could be done with this.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 18, 2020)

Mine's already spookyfied, don't know how else it can be improved


----------



## Shield Breaker (Sep 18, 2020)

Make him Halloweeny, please!


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 18, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> I’m not using that.


Have this.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 18, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Have this.
> View attachment 1605235


RIP, got banned before he could use it.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 18, 2020)

/A/non Prince said:


> Might regret but let's see what you can do. I am prepared to be spookified. Or turned into an edgy Tumblr/Deviantart oc, whichever comes first.
> View attachment 1604762


Transparency completed, what did you have in mind?


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 18, 2020)

1Tonka_Truck said:


> View attachment 1605614


----------



## Krystal (Sep 18, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Transparency completed, what did you have in mind?


Nothing really. Anything really goes I guess. Just want to be spookified.


----------



## Wooden Spoon (Sep 18, 2020)

I love the wonders of this thread.


----------



## Yonder (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Overly Serious (Sep 19, 2020)

Why not, sounds fun!




*EDIT: Make sure she's still sexy!*


----------



## Krystal (Sep 20, 2020)

Looks like thread's kinda dead, RIP. Still cool edits though.


----------



## Mandaark (Sep 21, 2020)

If I had artskillz I'd help


----------



## Maltninja (Sep 21, 2020)

mrsm0rbid said:


> If I had artskillz I'd help



Possibly the most pointless post ever,


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> View attachment 1568274


Spookify regular Jean Grey? Absolutely not. Please accept this Dark Halloweenix instead:






Spoiler: Closeups











Spoiler: Stills


----------



## MemeGrey (Sep 24, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Spookify regular Jean Grey? Absolutely not. Please accept this Dark Halloweenix instead:
> View attachment 1618919
> View attachment 1618923
> View attachment 1618926
> ...



This is something I'd pay money for, best halloween ever


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 24, 2020)

I'M ALREADY SPOOKY.


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 24, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> View attachment 1605179
> Make him Halloweeny, please!


Sure! He can be in a pumpkin...

...or he can be a pumpkin:


----------



## Shield Breaker (Sep 24, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Sure! He can be in a pumpkin...
> View attachment 1619367
> ...or he can be a pumpkin:
> View attachment 1619368
> View attachment 1619369



Thank you so much!


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 25, 2020)

Love these edits!

Im still waiting for mine.


----------



## MemeGrey (Sep 25, 2020)

I made one for @SiccDicc even though I don't think he asked.


----------



## SiccDicc (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> I made one for @SiccDicc even though I don't think he asked.
> View attachment 1620795


Fukken Saved


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I want one!
> 
> View attachment 1580089
> Change the words of the cake as well.
> ...


Spookier than female aging? I'm not sure I can do that, but I _can_ decapitate Joan Crawford for you:

I also stitched together a GIF of her chopping a nigga up in the opening scene of _Strait-Jacket_:

I can't wait until some boomer stumbles onto Kiwi Farms searching for that one.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 27, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Spookier than female aging? I'm not sure I can do that, but I _can_ decapitate Joan Crawford for you:
> View attachment 1624226
> I also stitched together a GIF of her chopping a nigga up in the opening scene of _Strait-Jacket_:
> View attachment 1624228
> I can't wait until some boomer stumbles onto Kiwi Farms searching for that one.


Damn thats fast. And scary.

How about that Golden Girl? Make her into a zombie or something spooky.


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

Have at it.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Sep 27, 2020)

Spookify me, Captain.

Edit: I am a mong and can't into thumbnails


----------



## Spedestrian (Sep 28, 2020)

Opiophile said:


> View attachment 1568475
> Spookitize me please! Thanks.


I thought this one would be hard, but then I realized how spooky it is to lacerate a living organism to harvest its fluids.





JuanButNotForgotten said:


> View attachment 1568496


That gap in the curtains gave me The Shining vibes so…



Ped Xing said:


> View attachment 1568788
> 
> He's just begging to be orange


Now he begs for _souls_.



round robin said:


> Let's do it. You're a champ.
> View attachment 1569122


Thanks, I know.



The Last Stand said:


> Damn thats fast. And scary.
> 
> How about that Golden Girl? Make her into a zombie or something spooky.


Sorry if you don't like the ones I made you, but that doesn't seem fair to everyone who's still waiting for one. It's one thing to ask for tweaks and filters, but creating a new one from a completely different image takes considerably more effort. Maybe somebody else can hook you up.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 28, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Sorry if you don't like the ones I made you, but that doesn't seem fair to everyone who's still waiting for one. It's one thing to ask for tweaks and filters, but creating a new one from a completely different image takes considerably more effort. Maybe somebody else can hook you up.


Oh I apologize. I don't mean to put in more work for you. That is true. I meant tweak her to make her look scary. 

But I love the fast axe one. I'm keeping them both.


----------



## Homemade Car Milk (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m super curious to see how this’ll play out!


----------



## Foltest (Oct 1, 2020)

so did my avatar get spookify or not?


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Oct 1, 2020)

I made my own spooky


----------



## Basil II (Oct 1, 2020)

we truly do live in a world of terror


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 1, 2020)

Foltest said:


> so did my avatar get spookify or not?


You're not the only one who's waiting for their spoopy icon


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 1, 2020)

my new avatar is scary enough already


----------



## Waifuwars (Oct 1, 2020)

Homemade Car Milk said:


> View attachment 1631213
> 
> I’m super curious to see how this’ll play out!


I don't know why zombie Hitler came to mind but here you go:


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 1, 2020)

Lets see what you can do


----------



## Waifuwars (Oct 1, 2020)

Happy Fish said:


> View attachment 1624790
> Have at it.


You think they give out fish food as treats?


----------



## Spedestrian (Oct 1, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> View attachment 1583357
> Ten minutes in KolourPaint.


Forty minutes in like six different mobile apps because I'm an absolute madlad:






Foltest said:


> View attachment 1568542


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 1, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Forty minutes in like six different mobile apps because I'm an absolute madlad:


Holy shit based


----------



## No. 7 cat (Oct 1, 2020)

View attachment 45087.webp

Please do some spooky magic.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Oct 1, 2020)

I might hit you up next year, I just came here to brag about the avatar I found because I’m so happy that I found it and it’s perfect.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 1, 2020)

@John Andrews Stan already has a_ really_ scary avatar.


----------



## Hitman One (Oct 1, 2020)

Bleh.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 1, 2020)

this thread is spooky
i am spooked


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Oct 1, 2020)

Is it possible to spookify Top Ramen?


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Oct 1, 2020)

My avatar is already about spooks...I mean spooky.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 1, 2020)

Requesting spooky magic on my already revolting avatar, TIA.


----------



## Figger Naggot (Oct 1, 2020)

I couldn't come with a clever traditional Halloween style edit for my avatar, so I did a quick and dirty attempt at making my avatar look like a rusted bloody pin in paint.net. Looks kinda shit, but looks alright when compressed down to avatar size.



Spoiler: THE DECAY OF NEO-LIBERALISM 










Here's the original if anyone wants to make it better:



Spoiler: Neoliberale Aktion original


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Oct 1, 2020)

I figured since Metalocalypse is full of gory and/or creepy imagery, I could take a creepy moment from the show and just make it my avatar for Halloween. So I took a screenshot from the scene where Nathan is having a bleach-induced hallucination so I could use the monster lady as my new avatar.


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Oct 1, 2020)

Need this spooki-fied


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm a sp..sp...spooky ghost!


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 2, 2020)

I've already spookified my avatar good enough, but if you want you can try to out-do me.

Original:


----------



## Reverend (Oct 2, 2020)

Any of these off shitty tumblr in .gif form would be amazing


			https://favcharacters.tumblr.com/post/178834691460/brother-justin-crowe-carnivale


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 2, 2020)

Can I get one of those spookified?
Choose the one your prefer


----------



## Moguro Fukuzou (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm not much of an artist but I decided to try making a nice Halloween avatar, the all caps insistence on an October specific avatar really made me want to give it a shot. It might not be the best, but I'm proud of my attempt and I like how it turned out (especially the night sky).


----------



## Spatula (Oct 2, 2020)

Can I get a spooky spatula?


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 2, 2020)

I stole a furry's Halloween artwork and shopped the fuck out of it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 2, 2020)

kiwi green slime kiwi is back

(at least for now)


----------



## Homemade Car Milk (Oct 3, 2020)

Waifuwars said:


> I don't know why zombie Hitler came to mind but here you go:



Super fuckin late but this is awesome.

Edit: KF is being retarded and not showing it 

Edit 2: Okay it’s kinda showing when you tap on my profile but not really.

Edit 3: IT WORKS


----------



## Spedestrian (Oct 3, 2020)

Finally got myself some nice facial tendrils.

Also made a profile banner since that's a thing now. Might use it as a desktop background too. Praise Kiwithulu!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 3, 2020)

Try this


----------



## DeadFish (Oct 3, 2020)

Try your best


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 4, 2020)

how am i now


----------



## CobraPlissken (Oct 7, 2020)

Done. It doesn't match my username anymore, but it's still badass Kurt Russell.


----------



## MCLOS Horthy (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't post much, but I did my own.


----------



## KKonger (Oct 8, 2020)

I made three, and two of them are just edits of the first one. I've already decided to use the first one. Maybe I'll use the ones left over for the next two Halloween's on KF.


Spoiler: PFP's


----------



## Foltest (Oct 8, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Forty minutes in like six different mobile apps because I'm an absolute madlad:
> View attachment 1634654
> View attachment 1634655
> View attachment 1634659
> ...


grand.


----------



## Spedestrian (Oct 10, 2020)

The Fool said:


> View attachment 1568231
> 
> Knock yourself out kid


Previously on JoJo's Boozarre Batventure…


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Oct 12, 2020)

Can someone make a bloody version of my avatar?


----------

